# Need to get rid of this.



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a guy bail on me with his order of dog food. What I have is the ARKAT Enhance brand. Its the hunters edge blend. The bags are 50lbs. I have 16 extra bags of food that I need to get rid of. This is a one time deal so I will let these go at my cost, $19.90 a bag. 

Send me a PM or give me a call at 801-427-5179. I just need to get rid of this food so come take advantage of this price.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Where are you located and what is the weight of each bag?


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in Grantsville, but I am going to be in SLC and Utah County tomorrow. They are 50lbs bags.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Food is sold, Thanks


----------

